# flat box



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys thinking about some new boxes and leaning towards Columbia any feed back? and just wondering how often do you change the blades in your boxes?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

j.a.g drywall said:


> Hey guys thinking about some new boxes and leaning towards Columbia any feed back? and just wondering how often do you change the blades in your boxes?


get a faty:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea Columbia r good! Blades every couple of months!


----------

